# Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?



## Pvt. Krabby (21. Oktober 2011)

*Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Hallo ihr Tastaturliebhaber! 

Ich habe die Tage eine Roccat Arvo geschenkt bekommen, die ja bekanntermaßen 5 Makrofähige Tasten hat. Besonders die Daumentasten werden angepriesen!
Nun überlege ich krampfhaft, wie ich diese am besten belegen soll. Ich kann weder essen noch schlafen, so sehr beschäftigt mich das! 
Wenn ich zocke, dann meist Starcraft 2 und BFBC2 (bald dann auch BF3).

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle eine Diskussion bzw. eine Ideensammlung anregen. Für was nutzt ihr eure Makrotasten, sofern ihr welche habt?
Vielleicht wie ich momentan zum Tracks zu switchen in Foobar2000? Erzählt doch mal, vielleicht kann ich doch noch was aus der Tastatur rausholen!


----------



## s|n|s (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?


 
Pizzaservice auf alle Makrotasten. Autohotkey installieren und Makros auf die richigen Tasten wie ein Boss reinhacken.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Pizzaservice auf alle Makrotasten. Autohotkey installieren und Makros auf die richigen Tasten wie ein Boss reinhacken.


  *->* 
Besser: Je nach Gusto fünf _verschiedene_ Pizza-Lieferanten auf die Makrotasten legen.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

also Waffenset auswählen würde ich als Makro speichern, bei CSS geht das ja auch so, aber bei BFBC2/BF3 halt nicht ^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Mal ehrlich, Leute: Makro's sind _Bequemlichkeits-Gehhilfen_.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

ich zock auch ohne Makros, wo bleibt da die Eigenleistung wenn man ein Makro das halbe Spiel machen lässt?


----------



## McLee (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, Leute: Makro's sind _Bequemlichkeits-Gehhilfen_.


 
Nicht umbedingt, gibt genug RPG Games da kann man mit den Macros recht viele Zauber in kürzester Zeit raus hauen.
Lassen sich auch gut vorgefertigte Texte programmieren die dann mit einer Taste erscheint.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

In SC2 kannst du Makros eh vergessen, da sie verboten sind


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



McLee schrieb:


> Nicht umbedingt, gibt genug RPG Games da kann man mit den Macros recht viele Zauber in kürzester Zeit raus hauen. Lassen sich auch gut vorgefertigte Texte programmieren die dann mit einer Taste erscheint.


 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> In SC2 kannst du Makros eh vergessen, da sie verboten sind


 
Genau: *Erst* der Makro-Textbaustein: _ACHTUNG!_ Jetzt kommt gleich Makro-Budenzauber, *dann* Taste zwei mit dem _Jack-aus-der-Box_ Zauber 
O.K., wer's _wirklich_ braucht...


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

okay, ich merke schon anhand der kommentare, dass ihr genau so wenig mit einer makrofähigen tastatur anfangen könnte! 
ich hab mir jetzt einfach 2 buttons für foobar2000 belegt & einen mit "gl & hf", kreativer bin ich irgendwie nicht ...
vielleicht krame ich doch mal wieder cs:s raus, dann hab ich eventuell einen nutzen!


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

gl & hf ist doch mal nett


----------



## OctoCore (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Auf M1 liegt bei mir "Agent Ransack".
Auf den restlichen Tasten Taktprofile für CPU und GPU.
Dann habe ich noch Belegungen für die eine oder andere Anwendung.
Aber in Spielen? Öhm... habe ich noch nie gebraucht. Da ändere ich zwar die Tastaturbelegung nach meinem Geschmack, aber Tastatur-Makrotasten nutze ich nicht.

Makrotasten haben für mich den Vorteil, dass sie von Windows oder Anwendungen nicht belegt sind, wie manche "normale" Tastenkombination - die können sich mit den Belegungen von Autohotkey, das ich auch benutze, schon mal beissen.
Einen echten Nutzen in Spielen haben die für mich direkt nicht - dafür habe ich immer noch meinen Strategic Commander, der in der Hinsicht eine ganze Menge mehr bietet und nebenbei auch noch ergonomisch ist.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Das Thema ist toll, da meine Cyborg Tastatur auch über Markotasten verfügt aber benutzt habe ich diese auch noch nicht.
Deshalb hoffe ich, das doch noch welche ein paar Ideen haben. Vllt Spezialattacken bei Mortal Kombat (babyllity) 
Zauber klingt aber schon gar nicht schlecht das wäre doch eine Idee


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

...und _noch_ ein Grund, warum ich mit meinen FILCO's so zufrieden bin: Makro's brauche ich nicht, sind nicht dran/drin. Eine einfache, _gute_ Tastatur mit Cherry-Switches nach Wahl!


----------



## Tassadar (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Meine Sidewinder X6 Tastatur hat ganze *30* Makrotasten (wenn man den Nummernblock als Makrofeld nutzt) - und wie viele brauche ich davon?: *0*
Und: in Starcraft 2 sind Makros sowieso verboten, gegen "gl hf" als Makro beim Spielanfang wird aber glaube ich keiner was dagegen haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Makros auf meiner Cherry:

[qUOTE]
[/qUOTE]
[img]https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/media/finger.319633/full[/img]
[img]https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/media/schnarch.319639/full[/img]

Was anderes sinnvolles habe ich noch nicht gefunden, meinen Computer Computerspiele ohne mich spielen zu lassen, klingt nach Elektroheizung.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



Tassadar schrieb:


> Meine Sidewinder X6 Tastatur hat ganze *30* Makrotasten (wenn man den Nummernblock als Makrofeld nutzt) - und wie viele brauche ich davon?: *0*
> Und: in Starcraft 2 sind Makros sowieso verboten, gegen "gl hf" als Makro beim Spielanfang wird aber glaube ich keiner was dagegen haben.


 
Das wird so garnicht geprüft, selbst gl hf ist nicht erlaubt da es in Sc 2 eingreift.


----------



## HereIsJohnny (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Ich frag mich wie die in SC2 prüfen wollen, ob ich Makrotasten verwende? Sie können ja schwerlich prüfen ob ich auf der Tastatur Strg+1 oder G1 drücke und wenn doch, dann lesen sie mir ein bisschen zuviel aus meinem System aus.


----------



## OctoCore (1. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Sie können aber prüfen, ob du irgendwelche bekannten Makro-Programme nutzt.
Wenn du aber eine Maus oder Tastatur benutzt, die Makros ohne Software nutzen kann, läuft die Prüfung natürlich ins Leere.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

@ HereIsJohnny

Das Programm was die dafür nutzen nennt sich Warden und prüft nur Dinge die auf das Spiel zugreifen über den Arbeitspeicher, alles ander kann man überprüfen durch das Replay und der Apm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Sie können aber prüfen, ob du irgendwelche bekannten Makro-Programme nutzt.
> Wenn du aber eine Maus oder Tastatur benutzt, die Makros ohne Software nutzen kann, läuft die Prüfung natürlich ins Leere.


 
Bei komplexeren Aktionen (und nur da machen Markos wirklich Sinn) könnte man auch die Eingaben als solche analysieren - egal aus welcher Quelle. Wenn ein Spieler 4-5 komplexe Zauber in perfektem zeitlichen Abstand auslöst, ist das verdächtig. Wenn er das in den folgenden Stunden noch ein dutzend Mal mit auf die Millisekunden gleichen Abständen macht, dann ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Technik im Spiel.


----------



## Eftilon (1. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Ich habe die G15 Refresh und habe folgendes eingestellt, M1--> G1-G5 alle standard programme, zb, office, Browser, e-Mail, M2--> Medienprogramme, aka MediaMonkey, PSP etc, M3--> Spiele starten.
Als Makro habe ich nur eins und zwar bei Black Ops, Bücken-->Nachladen-->Aufstehen, sonst fällt mir nix ein was ich damit machen könnte, da ich mit den standard buttons fast genau so schnell bin und nicht machdenken muss, hmm, welche G taste ist es nun um das und das zu machen.


lg


eftilon


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (1. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



Eftilon schrieb:


> Ich habe die G15 Refresh und habe folgendes eingestellt, M1--> G1-G5 alle standard programme, zb, office, Browser, e-Mail, M2--> Medienprogramme, aka MediaMonkey, PSP etc, M3--> Spiele starten.
> Als Makro habe ich nur eins und zwar bei Black Ops, Bücken-->Nachladen-->Aufstehen, sonst fällt mir nix ein was ich damit machen könnte, da ich mit den standard buttons fast genau so schnell bin und nicht machdenken muss ...



das sind doch mal ideen, besonders dein CoD makro lässt sich ja auf diverse shooter übertragen.
ansonsten stelle ich anhand der antworten bisher genau das fest, was meinen startpost eigentlich bestätigt: die gamingindustrie gaugelt uns ganz schön was vor. 
geworben wird mit unzähligen funktionen (ich sah sogar schon minilüfter, die den schweiß an den händen neutralisieren sollten) und makrofähigen tasten, die einem den entscheidenden vorteil im spiel bringen.
welcher vorteil? zum einen wissen viele nichts mit den ganzen funktionen anzufangen & zum anderen muss man womöglich um seinen account/spielzugang fürchten, falls dieses spiel derartiges verbietet.
ich habe auch bisher keinen wirklichen nutzen aus den tasten gezogen, dann eher bediene ich mit den seitentasten der maus, z.B. den messerangriff in BF und CoD.


----------



## Eftilon (1. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Ha klar, es werden ja auch Ferraris entwickelt wo mann in Italien eh nur 130 oder so fahren darf, ist halt nice to have. Jedenfalls denke ich schon das es spiezialisten gibt die durchaus viele makro tasten gebrauchen können damit sie funktionen erreichen ohne sich erstmal durch verschiedenen menues durchzuhangeln, zb Grafik oder CAD spezialisten. Aber zum gamen braucht man sie meines errachtens nicht unbedingt.


lg


Eftilon


----------



## HereIsJohnny (1. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

ich benutz einen teil der G-Tasten für Office Funktionen wie Strg+Shift+F / I / U und auch für copy, cut und paste.

Tante Edit mag keine Schreibfehler


----------



## OctoCore (1. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei komplexeren Aktionen (und nur da machen Markos wirklich Sinn) könnte man auch die Eingaben als solche analysieren - egal aus welcher Quelle. Wenn ein Spieler 4-5 komplexe Zauber in perfektem zeitlichen Abstand auslöst, ist das verdächtig. Wenn er das in den folgenden Stunden noch ein dutzend Mal mit auf die Millisekunden gleichen Abständen macht, dann ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Technik im Spiel.


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass das sehr aufwändig ist und ja auch nicht die Tastendrücke als solche übertragen werden (außer vielleicht in einem reinen Browserspiel), sondern nur die Aktionen an sich, habe ich ernsthaft Zweifel daran, dass eine Millisekundengenaue Auswertung auf Serverseite möglich ist - wenn man drei Feuerbälle dank Makro in genau 50ms Abstand losschickt, werden sie kaum mit dieser 50ms-Pause  beim Server ankommen. Das dürfte wohl schwanken.
Außerdem kann man ja die Abstände zwischen den Zaubern abwechslungsreich gestalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Afaik bietet keine Tastatur die Möglichkeit, eine Varianz in Markos einzubauen (wozu auch?), man müsste also abwechselnd verschiedene Makros für letztlich die gleiche Funktion auslösen. Und den Check kannst du ganz einfach im Client implementieren (Check auf geringen Zeitabstand zwischen Befehlen, wenn positiv, dann Zwischenspeicherung der jüngsten Befehlsfolge, beim nächsten Mal abgleich der Zeitabstände), der Server bekommt am Ende nur ein Protokoll, wenn verdächtige Aktivitäten festgestellt wurden. K.A., ob die das machen, aber wenn sie Makros als ernstes Problem sehen würden, wäre es vermutlich <1 Tag Arbeit, es einzuführen.


----------



## OctoCore (2. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik bietet keine Tastatur die Möglichkeit, eine Varianz in Markos einzubauen (wozu auch?), man müsste also abwechselnd verschiedene Makros für letztlich die gleiche Funktion auslösen. Und den Check kannst du ganz einfach im Client implementieren (Check auf geringen Zeitabstand zwischen Befehlen, wenn positiv, dann Zwischenspeicherung der jüngsten Befehlsfolge, beim nächsten Mal abgleich der Zeitabstände), der Server bekommt am Ende nur ein Protokoll, wenn verdächtige Aktivitäten festgestellt wurden. K.A., ob die das machen, aber wenn sie Makros als ernstes Problem sehen würden, wäre es vermutlich <1 Tag Arbeit, es einzuführen.


 
Das möchte ich sehen.  ich habe die Tage noch ein paar Anwendungsmakros eingegeben und hatte den Zeitmitschnitt nicht ausgeschaltet. Nach den aufgezeichneten Zeiten (die sowieso schon mal alle tastaturintern sind und so gar nicht am Rechner ankommen) müsste der Client schon mit einer zeitlichen Auflösung von deutlich weniger als 10 ms schnuppern - und das ständig. Bei 10 ms würde er ja schon Zeiten zwischen 11 und 20 ms alle auf 20 ms normalisieren. Na, dann gute Nacht, Marie!  Dazu noch Pufferung und Vergleich, Halleluja.
Aber die normale USB-Pollingrate unter Windows von 125 Hz sorgt schon für eine gewissen Normalisierung und für eine Menge identischer Zeitabstände auch bei reinem Handbetrieb. Nein, das klappt hinten und vorne nicht - festzustellen, ob jetzt jemand schnell dreimal hintereinander die "Magic Missile"- Taste drückt oder ob das ein Makro übernimmt, wird auch weiterhin kaum möglich sein.


----------



## exa (2. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Makrotasten außerhalb von Spielen sind ganz nett bei Bildbearbeitung/Videobearbeitung...

wenn man sich da dann vekrampfte Finger sparen kann und nur eine Taste drücken braucht, ist das schon ganz cool...

In Spielen ists bei Simulatoren schön, wenn man zb eine Starprozedur verkürzen möchte... die haut man aufs Makro, und kann gleich losfliegen...


----------



## OctoCore (2. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Zündung starten, Gas geben, Bremsen lösen.... als Makro? 
Sakrileg!
Für echte Simulanten ist das doch der halbe Spaß.
Wem das zuviel ist, der sollte Arcade-Flieger reiten.


----------



## exa (2. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

schon klar, aber wenn man einfach schnell zwischendurch was machen will, trotzdem nützlich!

Zudem gibt es Simulatoren, da kann man nicht genug Tasten zum belegen haben...


----------



## OctoCore (2. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Oder... man findet keine freie Kombination, die man noch irgendwie belegen kann, ohne was Wichtiges zu löschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das möchte ich sehen.  ich habe die Tage noch ein paar Anwendungsmakros eingegeben und hatte den Zeitmitschnitt nicht ausgeschaltet. Nach den aufgezeichneten Zeiten (die sowieso schon mal alle tastaturintern sind und so gar nicht am Rechner ankommen) müsste der Client schon mit einer zeitlichen Auflösung von deutlich weniger als 10 ms schnuppern - und das ständig. Bei 10 ms würde er ja schon Zeiten zwischen 11 und 20 ms alle auf 20 ms normalisieren. Na, dann gute Nacht, Marie!  Dazu noch Pufferung und Vergleich, Halleluja.
> Aber die normale USB-Pollingrate unter Windows von 125 Hz sorgt schon für eine gewissen Normalisierung und für eine Menge identischer Zeitabstände auch bei reinem Handbetrieb. Nein, das klappt hinten und vorne nicht - festzustellen, ob jetzt jemand schnell dreimal hintereinander die "Magic Missile"- Taste drückt oder ob das ein Makro übernimmt, wird auch weiterhin kaum möglich sein.


 
Es geht nicht um das schnelle drücken hintereinander. Es geht um Zeichenkombination, die z.T. durchaus mit 0,5-3 s Abstand ausgelöst werden müssen. Da dürfte kaum jemand mit einem so stabilen Rythmus ankommen, dass er jedesmal auf 8 ns genau das gleiche Pollingintervall trifft. Und ich weis ja nicht, was deine Spiele machen - aber meine ""schnuppern"" hoffentlich mit einer Auflösung von besser als 20 ms nach Eingabebefehlen. Nützt einem nämlich irgendwie nichts, wenn man mühselig den Ping um 10 ms gesenkt hat, der nächste Schussbefehl aber erst in 11 ms oder 20 ms beachtet wird.


----------



## Koksi (3. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Habe an meinem Keyboard 7 "Daumen" makro Tasten und nochmal 5 weitere links neben Shift und co die ich meistens mit dem kleinen Finger bediene.
An meiner Maus sind 14 weitere wobei diese Numpad 1-12 sowie Maustaste 4/5 abdecken.
Man muss klar sagen für viele Spiele ist es nicht in solchem Umfang nötig aber ich für meinen Teil möchte sobald es in die Richtung Rollenspiele geht auf keine dieser Tasten verzichten.
Im PvE kommen nicht alle zum Einsatz aber spätestens wenn ich mich ins PvP Getümmel stürze nutze ich sämtliche Tasten für Makros bzw als Hotkey.
Da machen meist Sekunden einen Unterschied und da ist jede dieser Tasten Gold wert 

In anderen Spielen mag es sich vielleicht nicht ganz so von nutzen sein aber ich finde es schon komfortabel Beispielsweise BF3:
1-6 auf meiner Maus für den Rechten Daumen ersparen mir das ständige ausfahren meiner wasd-Tasten um an die Ziffern über diesen zu kommen und die Daumentasten für die wasd Hand sind mit den F-Tasten belegt ist einfacher als auf die Tasta gucken zu müssen weil man sich in der Hitze des Gefechts schon mal gerne vertippt und anstatt das MG zu bedienen in einen Transportplatz wechselt oder F1 drückt und sitzen bleibt.


----------



## OctoCore (3. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das schnelle drücken hintereinander. Es geht um Zeichenkombination, die z.T. durchaus mit 0,5-3 s Abstand ausgelöst werden müssen. Da dürfte kaum jemand mit einem so stabilen Rythmus ankommen, dass er jedesmal auf 8 ns genau das gleiche Pollingintervall trifft.


Nicht ns, ms.  Du sprichst von also von Kombinationen von Tastataturkombinationen. Hm...
Da müsste also ein Client solche Kombi-Kombis inklusive Timing speichern und beim nächsten Einsatz wieder hervorkramen können, um einen Vergleich anstellen zu können.
Außer einer Affäre mit dem Ur-UT und später nochmal mit UT2004 ist mir kein Spiel untergekommen, das irgendwelche fingerbrechenden Kombis verlangt hat.
Oder exakter: die Games, bei denen sowas möglich war, boten von sich aus an, solche Aktionen auf eine Taste zu legen bzw. ganze Funktionstastenleisten zu definieren. 
Bei Einzeltasten gelingt es mir schon, exakt gleiche Zeitabstände einzuhalten (zumindest aus Tastatur- bzw. Rechnersicht - da spielt neben dem internen Abfrageraster auch die vorhandene mechanische Trägheit der Tasten an sich eine Rolle) - einem trainierten Spieler, der die Finger auf der Kombination liegen hat, wird das auch bei Kombis gelingen.
Kombis mit Timingkomponente fallen mir grade nicht ein - außer sowas in der Art wie: Bogen nehmen, spannen - und exakt so lange halten, bis die optimale Spannkraft für den Schuss erreicht ist -, dann Pfeil fliegen lassen. In dem speziellen Fall ist es eher kontraproduktiv, da ein Makro zu nehmen. Wenn das Ziel den Kopf zwischenzeitlich einzieht, läuft die Sequenz trotzdem ab und man erregt vielleicht unerwünschte Aufmerksamkeit. 


> Und ich weis ja nicht, was deine Spiele machen - aber meine ""schnuppern"" hoffentlich mit einer Auflösung von besser als 20 ms nach Eingabebefehlen.



Tja - Glaube - Hoffnung usw.  
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das oft an die Framerate gekoppelt bzw. ans Framerendering. Wer da eingreift und z.B. die Anzahl der prerendered Frames im Treiber zwecks flüssigerer Darstellung erhöht, kann sich einen Input-Lag einhandeln - auch bei Offline-Games.
Geschnüffelt wird ja auch eher beim Betriebssystem - wie das die Daten noch mal rastert, ist auch noch die Frage.
Mal abgesehen von den Unterschieden zwischen USB- und PS/2-Anschluss (da wird noch nicht einmal mit der Tastatur kommuniziert, sondern mit dem 8042-Tastaturprozessor, der seit der Einführung der integrierten Chipsätze sein Dasein zusammen mit anderen IBM-Altlasten als Funktionseinheit in der ISA-Kompatibilitätsecke der Southbridge fristet, aber eben immer noch existiert).


> Nützt einem nämlich irgendwie nichts, wenn man mühselig den Ping um 10 ms gesenkt hat, der nächste Schussbefehl aber erst in 11 ms oder 20 ms beachtet wird.



Das ist ja immer noch eins der Kernprobleme beim Onlinegaming.
Zu Zeiten, als man mit einem 1200bps-Modem herumeierte, brachte ein Makro noch wirklich einen nennenswerten Vorteil.
Um die Ecke gucken, alles wegputzen, Kopf wieder einziehen. Das waren noch Zeiten. 
Heutzutage... naja... trainierte Spieler brauchen das nicht wirklich. Ist wohl eher eine Gehhilfe für Anfänger.
Wie auch immer - automatische Zielhilfen oder die Transparentschaltung von Hindernissen und andere Tricksereien halte ich persönlich für viel kritischer.


----------



## Eftilon (3. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

1200bps ? das waren noch zeiten


----------



## OctoCore (3. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Ja, ist schon ein paar Tage her. 
Aber mal näher zum Topic:
Man muss ja nicht unbedingt Macros nutzen. Ich persönlich passe die Tastenbelegung von Games gerne an meinen persönlichen Geschmack an - und ärgere mich schwarz, wenn ein Spiel das nicht zulässt. Aber das kann man ja auch mit einer programmierbaren Tastatur erschlagen.
Dann noch so Kleinigkeiten wie das Abschalten der Caps-Lock-Taste. Dafür braucht man sonst ein Tool oder eine Manipulation des Keyboardtreibers.


----------



## BernhardH (3. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*

Hat jemand funktionierende Skype Makros für die Sidewinder X4? Währe sehr dankbar dafür. Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Nicht ns, ms.



Es kam mir schon merkwürdig vor, wie ich zu so kleinen Zahlen kam, aber irgendwie war es wohl zu spät...



> Du sprichst von also von Kombinationen von Tastataturkombinationen. Hm...
> Da müsste also ein Client solche Kombi-Kombis inklusive Timing speichern und beim nächsten Einsatz wieder hervorkramen können, um einen Vergleich anstellen zu können.
> Außer einer Affäre mit dem Ur-UT und später nochmal mit UT2004 ist mir kein Spiel untergekommen, das irgendwelche fingerbrechenden Kombis verlangt hat.
> Oder exakter: die Games, bei denen sowas möglich war, boten von sich aus an, solche Aktionen auf eine Taste zu legen bzw. ganze Funktionstastenleisten zu definieren.
> ...



Ich selbst (s.o.) nutze sowas nicht, in sofern berichte aus zweiter Hand, aber das erste mal habe ich von Makros als pseudo-cheating im Zusammenhang mit mit dem Zaubersystem von WoW gehört, bei dem es einem wohl entscheidende Vorteile bringen kann, wenn man punktgenau zum Ablauf eines Zaubers oder nach einer genau passenden Regenerationsphase den nächsten dranhängt, teilweise in Kombos mit 5-6 oder mehr Sprüchen.



> Tja - Glaube - Hoffnung usw.
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das oft an die Framerate gekoppelt bzw. ans Framerendering. Wer da eingreift und z.B. die Anzahl der prerendered Frames im Treiber zwecks flüssigerer Darstellung erhöht, kann sich einen Input-Lag einhandeln - auch bei Offline-Games.



Hmm - habe ich noch nichts von gehört und da das Rendering nun wirklich komplett am anderen Ende der Pipeline sitzt, sollte es in dem Fall wohl aus Rechner Sicht eher ein Output-Lag sein: Deine Eingaben werden sofort verarbeitet, aber du siehts eben erst ein einen Frame später was davon. Meines Wissens nach stellt Windows einem Spiel jedenfalls kein automatisches Puffersystem zur Verfügung, dass Eingaben (die die Tastatur nunmal im Moment der Eingabe liefert und nicht dann, wenn es zum frame passt) zwischenspeichert, bis das nächste Bearbeitungsfenster kommt. Das ganze ist ein Push-Verfahren und die Software kann allenfalls die Annahme komplett verweigern, aber nicht aufschieben.


----------



## OctoCore (4. November 2011)

*AW: Makrofähige Tastatur, und nun?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - habe ich noch nichts von gehört und da das Rendering nun wirklich komplett am anderen Ende der Pipeline sitzt, sollte es in dem Fall wohl aus Rechner Sicht eher ein Output-Lag sein: Deine Eingaben werden sofort verarbeitet, aber du siehts eben erst ein einen Frame später was davon.


Der klassische Hardware-Lag, wenn sich Monitore zu lange mit Bildverunstaltungsoptionen wie Overdrive etc. befasssen. 


> Meines Wissens nach stellt Windows einem Spiel jedenfalls kein automatisches Puffersystem zur Verfügung, dass Eingaben (die die Tastatur nunmal im Moment der Eingabe liefert und nicht dann, wenn es zum frame passt) zwischenspeichert, bis das nächste Bearbeitungsfenster kommt. Das ganze ist ein Push-Verfahren und die Software kann allenfalls die Annahme komplett verweigern, aber nicht aufschieben.



Pfuuu... da kann ich mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen... Aber die Daten werden schon auf den HID-Input-Stack gelegt und dann gibts 'ne WM_Input-OS-Message für Programme, die da ein Ohr dranhaben - nach dem Motto: _Neue Daten angekommen, liegen bereit zur Abholung!_ Eine gewisse Pufferung ist da schon gegeben. Ist wohl eher die Frage, wie der eigentliche Adressat die Sache handhabt - Eingaben gehen in der Regel unter Windows nicht verloren, egal wie stark und heftig die Auslastung ist - und wenn es eine Minute oder länger dauert, bis sich nach einem Tastendruck etwas rührt. 

Eigentlich solltest du als Mod unschuldige User nicht auf solche Off-Topic-Pfade führen.


----------

